# Interventional radiology and Cardiac Cath coder



## r_kester@bellsouth.net (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm a registered x ray tech & interventioan tech that is also a CPC and CIRCC.  I'm looking for part time remote coding position.  Help...


----------



## moleskpl (Aug 15, 2012)

Have you seen this posting from Altegra Health? I sent my information Monday & have been sent 13 reports to code as part of the application process
http://tbe.taleo.net/NA1/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CODINGSOURCE&cws=1&rid=1037


----------

